# Hi I'm yvonne



## Yvonne hopkins (Aug 15, 2018)

I just found this site and need some advice. I think I might be going crazy. I'm so confused right now in my marriage need to know if its a form of abuse


----------



## ElRoy79 (Aug 15, 2018)

I just wanted to say hello. I'm also new here as well. Like you, I came here looking for advice. I've been lurking for a while and I suspect you will get it if you post in more detail your problem under one of the other categories.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to TAM what is the problem?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Welcome,
Sorry to hear you're feeling abused. Whatever's going on, there will be folks here ready and capable of helping. 

One note: If that's your real name, you might want to change your screen name to protect your anonymity. This is an open, public site. Being anonymous can really help you speak freely.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

My dear, we would love to help. But I want to ask.... Is that your REAL name as your screen name? 

If it is, it is best to remain anon. while on forums. People can stalk and find you, or your spouse can easily identify you. I think you should ask the mods to help you change your name.


----------

